# Copperhead in Miami!



## paint it black

Well, I decided to make a new thread.
The last thread was supposed to be for the build process.
It went on long enough.
This is the thread where I will post upgrades to the skiff, and whatnot.

Here it is how it sits now.


































































All of my concerns were addressed and seem to be good to go. 
Rod tubes were installed.
Power trim and tilt switch on the console, along with nav lights and bilge pump.
The rear locker box was fixed, and actually latches on tight now.

Mel did a great job, and would definitely recommend Ankona Boats to anyone. 
Can't wait to save up some extra change so I can take it back up for more additions. 

Next on the to do list is get my Strongarm Tiller Extension installed.
I want to make the grab bar matte black ASAP.
I'll probably do some rope work as some suggested.
If I can find a snow camo print rope.
I then want to put some trim tabs on it, and purchase a casting platform.
Then, I will SeaDek it out in snow camo
Also, replace the Igloo with a Yeti.
I will be removing the Copperhead logo on the bulkhead and replacing it with a Ankona Boats logo.
I will put Bonefish logos on it because I think the color combo suits a bonefish better than a red. 
My buddy named it "Ghost Hunter" so I got the decals made, in the same logo as the show "Ghost Hunters" except I removed the S.
I will slap those on, and if I don't like them, I will remove them....lol

But first, I would like to catch more fish on it! lol

So far, only one red, two trout, three snook, several jacks, snapper and other trash fish. lol

I'm heading down to Flamingo tomorrow as well as several other forum members.
Since it's the first day in a long time that the forecast is showing good conditions for Flamingo.


----------



## mark_gardner

glad everything is working out and i did call adam today unfortunately he wasnt in but he'll be in contact so when i hear something i'll send you a message . good luck out there this weekend


----------



## johnmauser

Looks so stinkin' good. Hope this thread goes as long as the last one with a lots of pics and updates.


----------



## DJ

Was just poking about the "no excuses" lol, Boat looks really sharp It was so hard to chose between the green and black when I had mine built.
if you ever travel alil north we need to hook up and do some fishing in the middle somewhere(lagoon maybe). I am only down south(keys) 3-4 weeks a year. Keep the pic coming as you go.


----------



## dacuban1

Looks hot! Love that setup. The mods your talking about will make even better. Go slimer up. A big o' poon is gonna look nice next that black hull.


----------



## paint it black

> Was just poking about the "no excuses" lol, Boat looks really sharp It was so hard to chose between the green and black when I had mine built.
> if you ever travel alil north we need to hook up and do some fishing in the middle somewhere(lagoon maybe). I am only down south(keys) 3-4 weeks a year. Keep the pic coming as you go.



I was stuck between your color and black. 
And forsure. I'm dying to try the Mosquito Lagoon. 
I just have no idea how to blind cast for fish on a regular basis...lol
Like, I get bored. 
I like the hunt of stalking the fish on the flats.
I still think someone should organize a summer Microskiff.com trip to Islamorada.
And instead of camping, get a deal with a little tropical style resort with docks.
Stay away from the skeeters, and be comfortable.


And Alex, you'll see me tomorrow by where we spoke of posing with reds! I hope....lol
I just put the decals. 
I'm kind of happy with them.
Not the vynil I wanted, but don't think they look too bad. 
But it's night time. 
So who knows how I'll feel about them in the daylight.

I wanted the decals like the vynil on the Terrapin skiff decals.
The high metallic/flakes look.


----------



## paint it black

Not a very good picture at all....lol
But here's the newest update....lol


----------



## [email protected]

Looks sick Eric!!
We gotta go fishing with I get the johnsen done which it almost is.
All I got to do is put the gun wales on and ill be set.


----------



## paint it black

For sure.
Let me know, I'm down.
I'm dying to see that Johnsen done.
I had plans for that skiff, but didn't want to go through the project stages again that I went through with my other skiff.


----------



## tbayray

Very Nice.
Your lookin' the bizness!


----------



## [email protected]

> For sure.
> Let me know, I'm down.
> I'm dying to see that Johnsen done.
> I had plans for that skiff, but didn't want to go through the project stages again that I went through with my other skiff.


Ya its coming out real good... solid as ever.
Cant wait to take itout on the water!!


----------



## CatchBravo

I know a place not to expensive always clean but its in marathon and then you got all the bonefish inns rainbows bend ect. but a summer trip would be fun ;D


> Was just poking about the "no excuses" lol, Boat looks really sharp It was so hard to chose between the green and black when I had mine built.
> if you ever travel alil north we need to hook up and do some fishing in the middle somewhere(lagoon maybe). I am only down south(keys) 3-4 weeks a year. Keep the pic coming as you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was stuck between your color and black.
> And forsure. I'm dying to try the Mosquito Lagoon.
> I just have no idea how to blind cast for fish on a regular basis...lol
> Like, I get bored.
> I like the hunt of stalking the fish on the flats.
> I still think someone should organize a summer Microskiff.com trip to Islamorada.
> And instead of camping, get a deal with a little tropical style resort with docks.
> Stay away from the skeeters, and be comfortable.
> 
> 
> And Alex, you'll see me tomorrow by where we spoke of posing with reds! I hope....lol
> I just put the decals.
> I'm kind of happy with them.
> Not the vynil I wanted, but don't think they look too bad.
> But it's night time.
> So who knows how I'll feel about them in the daylight.
> 
> I wanted the decals like the vynil on the Terrapin skiff decals.
> The high metallic/flakes look.
Click to expand...


----------



## CatchBravo

Hey and also pm me i saw an add in the magazine for some casting platforms but also you can get yeti coolers


----------



## Charlie

That's one sweet boat! Congrats!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] 
Now I need to go get one!


----------



## MATT

I have seen most of the Ancona recent builds and I like this one.....

"I still think someone should organize a summer Microskiff.com trip to Islamorada.
And instead of camping, get a deal with a little tropical style resort with docks.
Stay away from the skeeters, and be comfortable."

Let me know I am in for that trip!!!!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

lets figure out some dates for the Islamorada trip... I can probably get us a good deal somewhere...


----------



## paint it black

Today was possibly the worst day I have spent on the water.
Alarms were set to 3:45 am.
It was a good early incoming tide, so we wanted to be on the water at the end of out going to be waiting for those rojo's to come marching onto the flat as soon as the water started rising.

But instead of an alarm waking me up, I was awoken by pounding on my room window.
It was my friend Chris.
Who also wasn't woken by his alarm.
It was now 5:15, and we were loading up the cooler for the trek.
We still had high hopes and didn't let the late start bother us.

We finally make it down to Flamingo and were idling out the marina channel at 8 am.
I asked my buddy if he wanted to go look for tarpon just out front.
For I have heard from several people, and witnessed myself a bunch of tarpon rolling like crazy.
Chris had never caught a redfish so he said screw that, go straight to the redfish grounds.
We do the 9 mile run to the redfish grounds and quickly come up on a pair of reds hanging in a sand patch.
Chris didn't see them until they started to move off.
They hadn't spooked, but they were moving off.
He makes a cast and was just ahead of them too far.
They pushed away and weren't seen again.
We quickly came across two more making their way down the grass flat.
I spotted them out but he had a hard time seeing them.
They managed to get away.
This quickly set the tone for the day.
We pole around that flat and see more reds all over refuse what we had to offer.
We move off to another flat that looked promising.
This time, I make him pole.
As I start to rig my rod, here comes a school of big bruiser reds. 
He poles the skiff perfectly into position and makes an accurate cast right on the money.
They rush up onto his gulp and once they get on it they spook.
We did nothing.
They didn't see us, they just spooked.
I don't know if it's cause we were using 20lb flouro leader in crystal clear shallow water.
We usually use 12lb flouro but for some reason we didn't change. 

The rest of the day went the same.
Every flat we poled, we ran into plenty of reds.
We stuck to an area all day.
Poled all the flats in the area.
But every red was shy to eat.
They would go right up to it and not eat.
Some would spook once they got up to the lure, some other times there were bad casts, other times perfect casts and they would just swim on by.

We tried gulp shrimp, gulp jerkbaits, zoom superflukes, gold spoon.
Nothing was working.
I stop poling and grab a snack and a drink as we slowly drift over the crystal clear glass like flat. 
Chris spotted a red and made a perfect cast.
The red crushed the lure but as fast as it hit, he cranked up for the hook set yanking the lure out of the red's mouth. 
Several more hours of the same story, we pull up to the last spot.
I ask him to pole so I can have to bow time and he agrees. 
Quickly, we have a school push through of big reds and I made a perfect cast.
They just swam on by.
We pole some more across that flat and see nothing.
By now, we're so discouraged and frustrated we decide to stake out and have some sandwiches. 
We set our rods down and grab a sandwich each and pepsi.
I hear Chris whisper "oh, my god".
I look at him and he points to the bow.
I look forward and see this massive school of anywhere upwards of 60 reds as they slowly push up onto the skiff.
They were literally a couple feet off the bow.
I could have spit on them. lol 
They were too close, too fast.
I tried to slowly grab my rod but as I was doing so, the reel handle touched the floor of the skiff and the water erupted completely around the skiff. 
Those were the last reds we saw all day. 


We ran back in to the marina because we had kept our eyes on a storm that was near by and saw some funnel clouds.
We met up with a friend out at the marina and he told us about his day.
They caught 10 tarpon, 8 reds, 2 snook, and so many trout they lost count of. 

They caught those 10 tarpon out of jumping like 30 in the same area I wanted to try when we first got on the water.
But with our luck, we wouldn't have got one anyway.

We had a little miscue with the outboard as it lost all power.
I had the throttle wide open and it was barely even revving.
I have no clue what it was.
It was acting like it was just above idle, and it felt like it was bogging out.

The storm was approaching and out of nowhere it kicked in and ran back to the ramp at full speed.

Which was GPS'd at 28mph max speed.

Then, we get to the ramp and as I go to start the truck, the battery was dead.
When Chris had parked the truck, he didn't notice that the lights were on.
He didn't turn them off so it drained the battery. 
After asking several people, we finally found someone willing to give us a jump and were on our way.


----------



## dacuban1

sounds like a fly rod was needed today. Atleast you had several shots.


----------



## hilrod

The skiff looks great. Cant wait to see it in person. Better luck next time with the reds.


----------



## makin moves

i take it you dont use live bait. Throw some cut bait those reds wont turn it down. Any way a least you were out there seeing fish


----------



## CatchBravo

check the moon phases and also dont be afraid to throw live bait or frozen shrimp ect. if nothings getting them they wont turn down something real! but hell you have good days and you have bad days better luck next time! [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## dacuban1

i think theirs an unwritten rule down here in miami about cut bait at reds. Just aint as fun. I'll give a guess at the leader. I usually use 12lb tippet for fly and for spinning. Since the day and water was so clear, my .02 goes the leader. But, i dont monday night quarter back, these reds down here are peeky at times so you never know what it is.


----------



## paint it black

> i think theirs an unwritten rule down here in miami about cut bait at reds. Just aint as fun. I'll give a guess at the leader. I usually use 12lb tippet for fly and for spinning. Since the day and water was so clear, my .02 goes the leader. But, i dont monday night quarter back, these reds down here are peeky at times so you never know what it is.



Yeah, people who haven't fished for reds down here don't know how spooky they are.
It's a hole different ball game.
It's almost like hunting bonefish.
And at times, harder.
Ask Alonzo about the day he caught the 9lb red.
They were spookier than many of the bones we've poled up to in his Micro. 
They were about 50 feet from the boat, and the clicker on his fly reel went off for like a fragment of a second, and the whole school jumped up. 
But then you have the days where they're tailing so hard, you have to hit them on the head to get em to eat. 

I think we maybe should have moved around more.
But it's hard to leave fish to look for fish. 

The reds in the area we were in weren't having it.
For all we know they've been fished hard the past couple days.
And yes, I normally use a 12lb flouro leader for bones and reds spin and fly.

But I didn't think about it then on the water.
I was just poling and poling and poling. lol


----------



## DSampiero

So glad all the issues were work out on the skiff. Now, With a name like 'Ghost Hunter', should I be worried about returning to my old haunts? You won't stick me with one of those gulps will you? ;D ;D Any update as to why your motor was acting up?


----------



## paint it black

Sold the trihull today!!!

So $700 later, I was able to get this!










Finally legal! lol 

I plan on using the funds on some stuff for the skiff, but I figure I should go ahead and insure it now, and do the 10hour service.
I'll probably be left with no more money.



First thing I need to add to the skiff is trim tabs. 
Hope to do so next week.


----------



## mark_gardner

all you need to do is to ask yourself if you can * afford* to lose the 10 + thousand dollars you have in to your rig if it came up missing and never to be seen again  :'( then you'll have your answer in regards to insurance and what you should do with the funds from the sale of your tri hull


----------



## CatchBravo

How did you get the decals feel like putting some on mine


----------



## paint it black

> How did you get the decals feel like putting some on mine



My father does signs for a living so I just gave him the logo on a cd and he brought back the decals.


----------



## makin moves

no more riding dirty


----------



## paint it black

I just dropped off the grab bar and the new strong arm tiller at the powder coaters.
Should be ready by the latest Wednesday if not sooner. 
They have a packed house out there full of T-Tops and rails for big offshore boats. lol


I figured I'd get them done now out the way.
Next order of business is getting a casting platform fabbed up.
I have the aluminum, just need it bent and welded.


----------



## Gramps

Did you get your tabs yet? Go with the Minn Kota's?


----------



## paint it black

> Did you get your tabs yet? Go with the Minn Kota's?



I forgot to post the update.
Tabs are on, and work great.
HUGE difference!

They are indeed the Minn Kota's. 


Been working on a new logo for the hull sides.
I would like them to say Ankona Boats somewhere on the hull. 
I get a lot of questions regarding what kind of skiff it is. 
And being that my skiff is the only of it's kind in Miami, I think it'll be nice that it says what it is.


I do know it will be a bonefish logo on the sides.


----------



## paint it black

I'll probably go with something like this.
Then take off the copperhead logo on the front bulkhead and put the skiff name in there.










I still need to mess around with the bars on the bones back, and with the dorsal fin.


----------



## DSampiero

> Then take off the copperhead logo on the front bulkhead and put the skiff name in there.


So what is her name?


----------



## Guest

> Then take off the copperhead logo on the front bulkhead and put the skiff name in there.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is her name?
Click to expand...

"Boned Again" ;D


----------



## paint it black

> Then take off the copperhead logo on the front bulkhead and put the skiff name in there.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is her name?
Click to expand...


I don't know, I had Ghost Hunter on the hull sides but I was informed about a guide called "Ghost Hunter Charters" in south Florida so I removed those decals. 
I had removed G S T and left it saying Ho Hunter for a while but removed that too.


----------



## dacuban1

im digging the bonefish idea


----------



## paint it black

Possibly something like this.
Maybe smaller though. 










I'm trying to make the skiff monochromatic.
Everything black, gray, and white.
Some silver on the decals too, like the decals on the terrapins.
That high flake look.

I want to add snow camo sea dek eventually.


----------



## mark_gardner

"Boned Again" ;D




LOVE IT !!  ;D


----------



## dacuban1

That logo looks good bro. I say keep it!


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> "Boned Again" ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT !!   ;D



Inspired by my favorite bumper sticker of all time"

"Born Again Pagan"


I'm liking the bone with the Ankona name.


----------



## DSampiero

"Black & Bones"


----------



## lemaymiami

I was admiring your skiff a few weeks ago at the insde ramp down at Flamingo. If you want you can use the name I had on a micro many years ago... Bone Breaker. Being out of that business (in every sense of the words) these days, I'll never use it again.


----------



## TidewateR

I can't add any new positive feedback, but I really love this boat. You and Ankona did a sweet job with color scheme/ layout...it's just a mean/slick looking ride! 

-Dont make the logo any smaller. I like just fine!

- how about "bone collector" ?  hahaha that's all I got man..keep up posted!


----------



## jacksonrh64

Nice Boat!! How about "Dem Bones" with the Bone fish done up in a skeletonized style similar to the GLomis Logo

Jack


----------



## paint it black

Just got the grab bar an tiller ext back from the powder coaters. 









I have to see when I can make it down to Bobs house to put that tiller ext finished and put on.


----------



## BA400r

***DA BONER*** [smiley=1-laugh.gif]
sexy a$$ ride


----------



## B.Lee

If you don't have that nice looking rig insured, DO IT NOW!

I work in insurance, investigating fire and theft claims. Boats disappear to never be seen again on a daily basis, especially in Hialeah.

If you can't (or don't want to) have to pay for it all over again to replace it, insure it. PM me for more info or questions on types of covereages you'd need.

** disclaimer ** I don't sell insurance and have no financial interest in this, only as a friend offering real advice.


----------



## paint it black

Here's a vid from the keys aboard my skiff.

My buddy Bernard fighting a huge jack. 
For any doubters, here's footage of a grown man over 200lbs walking the gunwale from front deck to rear and staying standing on one gunwale while fighting a fish in deep water. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PclX5NNgOh8


----------



## mark_gardner

> If you don't have that nice looking rig insured, DO IT NOW!
> 
> I work in insurance, investigating fire and theft claims.  Boats disappear to never be seen again on a daily basis, especially in Hialeah.
> 
> If you can't (or don't want to) have to pay for it all over again to replace it, insure it.  PM me for more info or questions on types of covereages you'd need.
> 
> ** disclaimer ** I don't sell insurance and have no financial interest in this, only as a friend offering real advice.



i agree, if you've got 12-15 k to lose with no problems then dont worry about it otherwise insurance is a must have. i have personally found boat insurance to be very affordable in comparisson to other expense of boat ownership


----------



## paint it black

This is what we were up to while others were at the Rally.

Friday with Alex (dacuban1) and Alonzo (gettingitdone) aboard the copperhead.

Alonzo poling: 









Alex on the bow.


















The skiff still wasn't running up to par that day.

I just got out the water a while ago with the mechanic running some numbers.
The skiff was running pretty strong.
Fuel pressure was still a tad bit low at 40psi.
The manual says it should be running at 43psi.
Only thing left to change in the fuel system is the fuel pump, but we'll get to that in the future.

They replaced the fuel regulator, one of the coils? for one of the spark plugs was bad so they replaced that as well.

But he's concerned with the prop that currently on the skiff.
It's spinning wide open at 5100-5200 RPMs.
The motor will hit the rev limiter at 6300 RPMs.
He wants to get the motor up to 6000 RPMs to really get the power of the motor.
He recommends I try a 10 maybe even a 9 pitch prop.
Most of the skiffs they run in Latin America with the same outboards are running 9 pitch props. 
He's the Tohatsu mechanic for Miami and Latin America. 

My outboard had 35 hours on it before we began running it today, so it's probably around 37 hours now.

I thought it was barely reaching 20 hours. 
I guess all those flamingo, keys, and sbb trips added up quicker than I thought. 

So I have to find someone to run some tests and see what prop will get the RPMs around 6000.
He said 5800 RPMs is fine if I have three people and gear on board. But he wants it around 6000 with two people and gear.


----------



## iMacattack

MAx RPM range is 5250-6250. 

Call Power Tech and give them your running info they will help set you up with the "prop"er prop... ;D

Capt. Jan


----------



## paint it black

Just got home from Bob's house.
Just got the new powder coated tiller extension on there.

Cell phone pic:









This one is shorter, powder coated, and fits much better than the last one.
I'll get some good pics with my camera on my next outing. 
Can't wait to place an order on a casting platform from him.


----------



## mark_gardner

your gonna love it!! it was one of the best mods i did to my boat  so what happened with the name change? :-?


----------



## paint it black

> your gonna love it!! it was one of the best mods i did to my boat   so what happened with the name change?  :-?



lol, I don't know.
I found myself telling people to paint everything black. lol

So, jokingly I said I was going to change my sn to paint it black.
So, I did...lol

I'll probably change it again. 
not sure.
I didn't like my last name at all. lol


----------



## mark_gardner

> your gonna love it!! it was one of the best mods i did to my boat   so what happened with the name change?  :-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I don't know.
> I found myself telling people to paint everything black. lol
> 
> So, jokingly I said I was going to change my sn to paint it black.
> So, I did...lol
> 
> I'll probably change it again.
> not sure.
> I didn't like my last name at all. lol
Click to expand...

lol... thats funny ;D you might want to announce it next time cause for a minute there i thought some crazy guy had stolen your avatar ;D i always wondered what stra8outta9c meant :-/....lol if you ever been to "buds takeout chicken & seafood" in the palm bch county area you'll know why i call myself the southbound chicken  ;D


----------



## [email protected]

> your gonna love it!! it was one of the best mods i did to my boat   so what happened with the name change?  :-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I don't know.
> I found myself telling people to paint everything black. lol
> 
> So, jokingly I said I was going to change my sn to paint it black.
> So, I did...lol
> 
> I'll probably change it again.
> not sure.
> I didn't like my last name at all. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... thats funny  ;D you might want to announce it next time cause for a minute there i thought some crazy guy had stolen your avatar  ;D i always wondered what stra8outta9c meant  :-/....lol   if you ever been to "buds takeout chicken & seafood" in the palm bch county area you'll know why i call myself the southbound chicken   ;D
Click to expand...

ive eaten at buds! i used to live in palm beach. but i only knew of one. which one are you talking about??


----------



## paint it black

> your gonna love it!! it was one of the best mods i did to my boat   so what happened with the name change?  :-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I don't know.
> I found myself telling people to paint everything black. lol
> 
> So, jokingly I said I was going to change my sn to paint it black.
> So, I did...lol
> 
> I'll probably change it again.
> not sure.
> I didn't like my last name at all. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... thats funny  ;D you might want to announce it next time cause for a minute there i thought some crazy guy had stolen your avatar  ;D i always wondered what stra8outta9c meant  :-/....lol   if you ever been to "buds takeout chicken & seafood" in the palm bch county area you'll know why i call myself the southbound chicken   ;D
Click to expand...

It meant "straight out the 9th court".
lol

The street I lived on where I grew up. 
It was the screen name I made years ago on FS forums so I ended up using it here and other boards since people already knew me as it.


----------



## mark_gardner

> your gonna love it!! it was one of the best mods i did to my boat   so what happened with the name change?  :-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I don't know.
> I found myself telling people to paint everything black. lol
> 
> So, jokingly I said I was going to change my sn to paint it black.
> So, I did...lol
> 
> I'll probably change it again.
> not sure.
> I didn't like my last name at all. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... thats funny  ;D you might want to announce it next time cause for a minute there i thought some crazy guy had stolen your avatar  ;D i always wondered what stra8outta9c meant  :-/....lol   if you ever been to "buds takeout chicken & seafood" in the palm bch county area you'll know why i call myself the southbound chicken   ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive eaten at buds! i used to live in palm beach. but i only knew of one. which one are you talking about??
Click to expand...

any and all of them however usually when i'm down for a visit the first stop we make is the one on boynton bch. blvd.  best chicken ever!! if i ever had the extra cash i'd open up one up here in jax. the ******** would go crazy for it and i'd make a killing ;D


----------



## [email protected]

> your gonna love it!! it was one of the best mods i did to my boat   so what happened with the name change?  :-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I don't know.
> I found myself telling people to paint everything black. lol
> 
> So, jokingly I said I was going to change my sn to paint it black.
> So, I did...lol
> 
> I'll probably change it again.
> not sure.
> I didn't like my last name at all. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... thats funny  ;D you might want to announce it next time cause for a minute there i thought some crazy guy had stolen your avatar  ;D i always wondered what stra8outta9c meant  :-/....lol   if you ever been to "buds takeout chicken & seafood" in the palm bch county area you'll know why i call myself the southbound chicken   ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive eaten at buds! i used to live in palm beach. but i only knew of one. which one are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any and all of them however usually when i'm down for a visit the first stop we make is the one on boynton bch. blvd.   best chicken ever!!  if i ever had the extra cash i'd open up one up here in jax. the ******** would go crazy for it and i'd make a killing  ;D
Click to expand...

Hahaha ya you'd prolly get rich lol.


----------



## MATT

I liked the old "Browns" chicken better.


----------



## [email protected]

[timestamp=1279554753]
Never heard of it.


----------



## paint it black

Just thought I should mention that I'm loving the new Strongarm Products tiller that Bob put on there for me.
I've used it several times, and it's great.


----------



## paint it black

I just sold my Biscayne Rod push pole to a forum member.
I'm going to get a slightly longer Loop push pole.
I should have it by Monday.
That means two things.
No fishing this weekend.
But I get to get some stuff done.
Get some work out, and probably detail and buff the skiff out. 

I'll probably do the morning beach bone fishing on Sunday.

I also picked up a casting platform off a forum member as well.

















For the price, I couldn't pass up on it.
It's built extremely tough and great craftsmanship.
I'm going to use it for a few weeks until I can place the order on the Strongarm Casting Platform XL.


----------



## Dave_Sage

Eric - looks great on that boat! Good work painting the legs black so quickly. Let me know about the Yeti. Dave


----------



## Bissell

Black & Wild  ;D


----------



## paint it black

Joe just dropped off the Loop not long ago.
It's 23.5' long.
Seems like a bit much, but should keep me up on the schools of fish. 










I allowed my lack of better judgement get to me and purchased a fly reel.
Otherwise, I'd have my prop and casting platform. 
Although, I'll probably still get both this week.


----------



## paint it black

Just got off the phone with Bob.
Just placed the order on the Strongarm Products casting platform XL.


----------



## makin moves

looken good keep the updates coming


----------



## paint it black

Strongarm Products!!


----------



## makin moves

man that is a sick casting platform


----------



## mark_gardner

sweet  mel should put you on the "pro staff" for the advertisement  ;D


----------



## Salty_South

that is a killer platform!


----------



## Bissell

thats bad @$$!!!!


----------



## paint it black

Thanks guys.

Here are some more pics.


----------



## Bissell

i should change my name to paint it black jr. haha


----------



## paint it black

> i should change my name to paint it black jr. haha


"make it black" lol


I think I'm going to paint my trailer wheels and maybe fenders black tomorrow. 
If I can find the time to do so.


----------



## mm9

looking good man. Bobs products are sick!


----------



## skinnywater3

are you planning to put a turnbuckle on the platform?


----------



## paint it black

> are you planning to put a turnbuckle on the platform?


Definitely. I need to find a place to buy one, and I would like it powder coated black.


----------



## out-cast

Not sure you can powder coat the threads and still be operable.


----------



## Bissell

you just have to clean them out after the coating
went over it with my guy, im going to have the buckles for my mini tabs done in black
or use a tap and die set to clean the threads...


----------



## floridanative1028

I've seen stainless turnbuckles at Home Depot


----------



## paint it black

The mechanic checked out my outboard and figured out the problem.
He told me the parts that need replacing are the ISC valve, and the high pressure fuel pump.

Fuel pump is costing me $367.80 and the valve is costing $87.

Plus who knows what his labor is going to be.
So that's now the original $200+ I spent, and now this.
Almost $1000 in repairs on this outboard.  

That's not counting all the stuff warranty replaced and paid for.
Being the fuel pressure regulator, one of the coils for a spark plug, oil change, and spark plugs.

The motor has had the plugs changed around 7 times now due to these fuel system problems as well.
It's getting old real fast.

Not to mention that I've owned the boat about what? going on 6 months, and it's been out of order for about 3 of those. 

Especially when it's something that I didn't cause.
It's really frustrating.


----------



## Gramps

Man I'd check in with Tohatsu. There is no way a new motor should have this many problems.


----------



## Swamp

X2. That really sucks and should not be happening. Frankly it should not cost you a dime. I agree call Tohatsu and have a discussion with them. Tell them you have been really patient and it's time they make this right.


----------



## makin moves

when you talk to them let them know your part of several forums and that you document all of this on them and that that if they are trying to sell motors this isnt going to help there cause. Tell them to show you as well as the hundreds of others why they should choose there product ( there outstanding customer service) if they cant or wont stand behind there product they have nothing to offer. sucks whats going on but I hope they get it right


----------



## Swamp

> when you talk to them let them know your part of several forums and that you document all of this on them and that that if they are trying to sell motors this isnt going to help there cause. Tell them to show you as well as the hundreds of others why they should choose there product ( there outstanding customer service) if they cant or wont stand behind there product they have nothing to offer. sucks whats going on but I hope they get it right


That is certainly a leverage point. I would be cautious how I presented that concept though. Depending on whom you get on the phone, they could take that as aggressive. I've seen enough of the "internet warranty wars" to know that they have the cash to pay the lawyers and most people don't. Again, I agree though they could help or hurt themselves at this point with this, and letting them know might be a good thing if they hem and haw about it. 

Question: Does the Florida Lemon Law include outboards? My wife had a computer that was covered years ago (Toshiba screwed us anyway, but that is another story).

Swamp


----------



## paint it black

That is Tohatsu that's fixing it. 
They've replaced several parts that warranty normally wouldn't even cover since it's fuel system problem.


----------



## Swamp

Okay. Sounded like you had to foot the bill. Still, at some point in time I'd say they owe you a fresh motor if this keeps up. Your patience is better than many I know.


----------



## paint it black

> Okay.  Sounded like you had to foot the bill.  Still, at some point in time I'd say they owe you a fresh motor if this keeps up.  Your patience is better than many I know.



No no, I do have to foot the bill.
They already replaced the most that warranty would cover, and it's still messed up.
So someone has to pay for it.


----------



## out-cast

What is the reason for the repairs not being covered under warranty? Is this continuing damage from not running a fuel/water separator? Is your mechanic a crook and trying to get paid twice? Obviously I'm confused


----------



## paint it black

> What is the reason for the repairs not being covered under warranty? Is this continuing damage from not running a fuel/water separator? Is your mechanic a crook and trying to get paid twice? Obviously I'm confused



No.
Warranty never really covers fuel system problems.
Even though there was never bad gas put into the motor. 

That's just something that no outboard company covers under warranty because it's not their responsibility if fuel messes up their product.
It's out of their control.
Even though, it's out of my control, and it does have a fuel water separator. 

I've been running one since I picked it up from Mel, and I don't get why it would be running fine and then the more I use it, the motor gets screwed.


----------



## skinnywater3

thats a chitty situation bro. Hope it turns out alright


----------



## out-cast

Gotcha. Sounds like I need to stick with eth-free fuel for the new ride.


----------



## jboriol

Sorry to hear about the engine issues. Sometimes it is a difference in mechanics vs technitions. With my Pathfinder we spent $1,500 for the guys in Ft. Myers to perform trial and error to fix a water/ethonol issue before we transported the boat to its new home in Mississippi. When the boat got here it still ran terrible. I took it to a mechanic I trust who told me they replaced things they shouldn't and missed the obvious major issue, VST tank that was corroded and full of pits from exposure to fuel water seperation.

Long story short. I always thought that these guys knew what to do, but I learned $2,400 dollars later that some due...some don't!

Good Luck with the engine. The boat looks great, I love the casting platform.


----------



## iMacattack

As I mentioned in a separate topic.

And yet his is the only one that seams to be having a problem. Plenty of other Nissan/Tohatsu owners here with the same skiff and are not experiencing the same problems. 

In his defense the Waterman I run had a lot of fuel related problem with the 40 Yamaha in the first 30 hours. It was in the shop three times to have the carbs replaced each time. Culprit eth-fuel. Since the carb replacements (all three) we have changed our fuel strategy and used eth-treatment and more religious fuel water separator replacement schedule. Motor has over 100 hours on it now and not a problem since the 30 hour mark. Do I blame Yamaha? Fuel? Honestly problem went away after we changed our refueling strategy. 

Sometime despite our best intentions we can be our own worst enemy at the expense of a manufacture.


----------



## Swamp

> No no, I do have to foot the bill.
> They already replaced the most that warranty would cover, and it's still messed up.
> So someone has to pay for it.


That's just not right. You haven't done anything wrong! 

I can't wait till the class action law suits that are filed against the oil companies (by the outboard industry and Cali) are decided.  While I understand that the motor companies can't control the fuel, they are STILL sending out product that they know WILL fail.  Now that they know about the fuel, it is way past time to design a product that will not fail at the expense of the customer.  At some point they need to be liable for sending out motors that will not function with the most commonly available fuel source.  Either that, or drop prices enough that we can replace a motor at will.  That would be nice!  Of course the oil companies keep selling a product that is known to cause problems for a whole industry.  I have a feeling the blame game will continue till most of us aren't able to be on the water anymore.

I really hate all of these "magic potion" fuel additives, but I guess we are stuck with them.


----------



## Charlie

I hope everything turns out for the better. It's a sick boat, and a little motor trouble (with a big expense) shouldn't be able to ruin your enjoyment of the boat. Worst case scenario: get a good pair of free diving fins and start pushing the stern!  
[smiley=titanic.gif]


----------



## iMacattack

> I really hate all of these "magic potion" fuel additives, but I guess we are stuck with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Typically I'm right there with you, but ever since our guberment has legislated the use of perfectly good drinking corn into our fuel it is a very wise decision to use an additive to help protect your investment. I can not speak directly to Eric's current unfortunate and distressing predicament, I can say with absolute confidence that once we changed our fuel strategy the problems went away.
> 
> Eric, I hope your back on the water soon my friend. Your current situation seriously sucks.
Click to expand...


----------



## paint it black

At the end of the day, the problem the outboard is having is low fuel pressure. The fuel pressure is 5psi less than what it should be to run properly. 
I have considered trying to run it with the plastic removable tank just to test it. (the problems started the day after the aluminum tank was installed.)

Also, I noticed something one day. 
I had disconnected the fuel line one day to get a gas sample to see what was going into the motor. 
I noticed it unprimed. 
I plugged it
Back in and tried priming it to no avail. 
The gas tank was half way full. 
I had to fill it to the top in order for it to prime. 
Just seemed random.


----------



## Swamp

Not too sure about the newer motors, but if the fuel pump is getting starved I could see it wearing out depending on design. I'd nail down that problem before I ran the fixed motor.

Swamp


----------



## jboriol

What type of anti-siphon valve is on the new tank? I had problems with the spring sticking and randomly causing the engine to starve or be slow to start. I replaced the valve with one that did not have the spring. I had the same the problem with two different boats and a friend with the same issue. My boats were older, 2001 & 2004, but yours could be defective or clogged? This fixed my issue with the collapsing bulb, I assume the bulb was not filling up?

Just a thought!


----------



## paint it black

Antisiphon valve? Lol
I have no clue what that is. 

But the bulb sometimes is full while otter times it's not. 
And one can tell when the motor gets enough gas the RPMs kick in and then it drops back down.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

You really need to run your engine with a different tank and lines to eliminate the possibility that your aluminum tank, pick up and line aren't the source of your problem.

Eliminate the simplest things first, then throw money at the problem.


----------



## Bissell

we were having what sounds like a simlar problem with one of our other boats last year in the keys, and tunred out to be that our fuel line we rotting from the inside thanks to the new gas, your boats new enough that i wouldnt expect that problem, but hey, ya never know..
just a thought CS


----------



## paint it black

> You really need to run your engine with a different tank and lines to eliminate the possibility that your aluminum tank, pick up and line aren't the source of your problem.
> 
> Eliminate the simplest things first, then throw money at the problem.


Yeah, but when I picked up my skiff, I didn't get the plastic red tank back.
I left it at Mel's.


----------



## jboriol

I was clueless until I read some threads about these valves sticking because the have a ball and spring that will close in the event the boat flips to keep fuel from leaking from the tank. You can replace this valve with a nipple/valve without the spring. Ethanol and water will corrode the spring and it starts to stick closed intermittently and sometimes they are just defective. This part is less than $5.00 at West Marine and will take you less than an hour to change out if you have room to work. In your case there could be debris from the manufacture or the install of the tank. 

If you have access to your tank via a hatch, look at the top of your fuel tank where the alum meets the fuel line. At the connection there is a threaded nipple called the anti-siphon valve. So disconnect (or cut) the fuel line at the barb that goes into the tank and take it with you. The guys at West Marine will know exactly what your talking about. I went no spring on both my other boats with no issues.

Good luck!


----------



## paint it black

I'm happy to announce that my outboard is FINALLY FIXED!!!!!

After dealing with a lot of local mechanics and no results, I just took the skiff up to Mel to try and figure it out.
Sure enough, two business days later, I had an email saying that it was ready to go.
I finally was able to make it up to the shop this morning to pick it up.
I launched out of Round Island and fished the ICW for a few hours. 
Off the bat, I noticed the motor idling smoothly.
And once I made it out of the longgggggggg no wake channel, I finally was able to open it up.
Instantly jumped on plane and flew into the 1'+ chop at 29mph. 
It was great feeling the motor respond.
I ran around and fished for a few hours.
Hit up a few spots, but didn't see much action.
I managed to get one red in the skiff, and my buddy (forum member BernieDarkoe) managed to get a trout in the skiff. 
Wish we could have done better, but the conditions were tough. 

Bad news:
As we were drifting across a flat, Bernard noticed a stake just below the waterline as we're about to go right over it.
I have a nasty scratch in my black gelcoat from the front of the hull straight to the back on the right side.

Bernard's brand new stradic combo decided it wanted to go for a swim.
Somehow, Bernard trying to reach for it decided he also wanted to go for a swim. 
Luckily, he didn't suffer a broken rib like Charles did last weekend on the Copperhead out of Round Island.

Bernard and the combo recovered.
Unfortunately, his cell phone took the brunt of the fall. 

Now, time to try and find a Garmin 540s before the run on Saturday!!


----------



## Bissell

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here are some more pics.


do you have a flag or something on the end of your pp? so no one will smash it lol


----------



## paint it black

Lol no I don't. 
The pole is 23.5' long
Figure it sticks out two feet infront and 5.5 feet out the back. Lol

The outboard tilted sticks out a couple feet too. 
No one has hit it yet. Lol


----------



## Bissell

Better safe than sorry!


----------



## paint it black

> Better safe than sorry!



Lol
Yeah, jokingly, I told my buddy I was going to paint the foot orange, or bright red.


----------



## Swamp

Congrats! So what was the problem? BTW I'd put a flag on the push pole too. The least that would likely happen is the holders would get ripped off of the deck and the pole broken. Less pleasant would be a push pole missile coming into the truck cab. Besides if someone does run into it there is no question of fault.

Swamp


----------



## skinnywater3

my push pole hangs out like yours and I always put a orange flag on it for trailering. I think it'd be pretty easy to miss. Like others have said better safe than sorry


----------



## paint it black

Just got this mounted. 
Need some minor Stuff to complete, but a stop at the marine supplier would take care of that. 








Some connectors and the little hole cover is all that is needed


----------



## Bissell

i love how clean your boat is
what else do you plan on doing as far as mods?


----------



## paint it black

I plan on putting snow camo seadek on the front of the console, on the poling platform, on the rear locker box, and on the floor where I stand when I run.
A Yeti cooler with snow camo seadek on top.
And, some sort of shallow water anchor.
Maybe a power pole or a wang anchor.
Some kind of shallow water anchor. 
Then it'll be done for a while.
I would like a shift knob.
I'm trying to get Bob Reeves of Strongarm Products to make me one. lol

Speaking of Strongarm Products, got my platform on.









And I just finished the GPS install.


----------



## Bissell

make the turnbuckle black!!


----------



## paint it black

> make the turnbuckle black!!


I will!
Tomorrow!

lol it just got late on me today.
I made so many runs from home depot to lowes to home depot, plus getting a hair cut in between.
Really slowed me down!

I did make the shield black.....lol


----------



## Gramps

What size hole for the plug/wires and cover size did you use? I'll have to do the exact same for my 545!


Add too much more Eric and you'll loose all the draft the Copperhead saves!


----------



## paint it black

No clue on the sizes, for i just eyeballed eerything. Lol
I have to check when I get home, but I'll get you the exact sizes. 
Everything fit perfectly. 
The stainless screws they gave me for the shield were wrong. 
So I had some extra stainless screws from my Trihull project rub rail. 
So I put those on there.


----------



## paint it black

An I know about adding too much. 
That's why I don't plan on putting a trolling motor. 

Just since I have no trolling motor, a power pole will come in handy on the windy days. 
But I'm weary about the weight. Not only of the pole, but of the whole system. 

It's just easier to stake than a Wang.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

Looks good Eric... Hang out with your wang out braaa!!!


----------



## Gramps

I agree with Alonzo, but can't bring myself to say that! ;D

Don't get a power pole man! You can get a stake pole bracket from Mel along with a stake pole for PENNIES on the dollar. As far as sticking it in, unless you're on some really hard bottom it will slide right in. 

Ihave a few ideas to hold the stake pole in place, in the bracket ready to be deployed from the platform if that's a concern.


----------



## Bissell

i really dont think a power pole is going to make that big of a diff in draft... you could get the micro pp lol
but on the cheap side a stick it is wats up, ill eventually have one for my NMZ


----------



## rkmurphy

> As far as sticking it in, unless you're on some really hard bottom it will slide right in.


Somebody please comment on this before I have to...


----------



## paint it black

> As far as sticking it in, unless you're on some really hard bottom it will slide right in.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody please comment on this before I have to...
Click to expand...


haha!


You've been lost eh?
Haven't seen you in here in a minute.


----------



## Guest

How is that casting platform looking? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## blackcircle

The platform looks sweet! I cant wait to get up there and test it out.. hopefully I dont take a dive from the front..looks like i might eat the nose of the boat in that case!


----------



## paint it black

> How is that casting platform looking? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]



You'll see it tomorrow down in Islamorada if you make it out to the water! lol


----------



## paint it black

Had a blast out there at the run.
Here are some new pics of my skiff.


----------



## Bissell

i wanna see the black & white microskiff.com sticker you got lol
this is on my list of boats to have one day, black of course, with ice blue


----------



## skinnywater3

>


Yer boat looks real good on the water


----------



## paint it black

> Yer boat looks real good on the water
Click to expand...


Thanks.

Here are some pics Jan took of us running in Flamingo heading toward Islamorada.


----------



## oysterbreath

Dude your skiff is so freaking sweet! You gonna have a gang of dudes wanting their very own black copperhead!


----------



## paint it black

Thanks.
There's another black copperhead in Ft. Lauderdale. 
But I haven't seen it out anywhere. 

It was the one built just before mine.


----------



## aabess

I have a new respect for your boat after making the crossing this past weekend. You definitely set it up right.


----------



## paint it black

> I have a new respect for your boat after making the crossing this past weekend. You definitely set it up right.



Thanks Allan!
I also have a new respect for my skiff as well.
I was extremely impressed with it's Capabilities.
Not only making the run over, but on the way back.
Being able to run at the speed that I was through the bad stuff on the way back.

Your Slo-Poke is SO clean!
It's like when one is driving down an avenue and you see this classic 1958 Impala cruising along.
One just has to catch up to admire it.


----------



## paint it black

Just to mention, I'm loving my strongarm products casting platform!
Makes sightfishing muchhhhhhhhh easier from the bow.
Extremely sturdy and spacious.
I'm having Richard make me a fly line tamer too, so hopefully will have that in a few weeks on the bow.
I picked up a Wang Anchor last weekend as well.
I'm not sure how I'd fit a transom bracket on the back with the tabs occupying most of the sponson space, but I'm sure I can figure something out.
For now, I'm just using a dock line to tie off. 
I do know that it made staking out MUCH easier than using the Loop push pole.
Which I also love the Loop push pole.
Makes poling much more comfortable. 


Things left to "complete" skiff: (at least for now)
Yeti Cooler with Snow Camo SeaDek.
SeaDek top of poling platform, front of console, and floor section behind console.


Then I've been thinking of making a forward locker box that is removable.
Just to keep a battery, and maybe a small bait well to fish the creeks.
That way I can have a trolling motor on there when I plan on fishing creeks and just drop in the locker box with well and battery setup.
Have a couple turnbuckles or straps to hold it in place or something.


----------



## paint it black

I'm getting bored.
I'm thinking of probably sanding the cap and liner floor and doing some new nonskid on it. 
possibly a light gray color.


----------



## DJ

Wow you must be realy bored=), when I get bored I try to fish, sanding sounds like work to me. 
If you are that bored, could always teach me how to get one of those huge bonefish you are now known for.


----------



## paint it black

> Wow you must be realy bored=), when I get bored I try to fish, sanding sounds like work to me.
> If you are that bored, could always teach me how to get one of those huge bonefish you are now known for.


lol.
With proper equipment, I can have it sanded in less than an hour.
I used to do 40 foot boats in half a day sand, tape, and nonskid. lol
And I did two per week, sometimes four per week.


We need a good tide to target those bones this time of year.
I went out last week, but got rained out.
I poled around for about 45 minutes in pouring rain. 
Expecting it to clear up, and see some bones.
But it never cleared up.
Once the push pole started buzzin, I took off.....lol

It'll be another week or two before we get the right tides. Then I'll be out there again.
Make the drive sometime, maybe we can try and get you one.


----------



## mark_gardner

you figure out a solution to the wang anchor bracket yet?


----------



## paint it black

> you figure out a solution to the wang anchor bracket yet?



I have not.
There's no space on the transom for one, so I'd need one of the deck mount brackets.
But I'm not so sure I want one.
I was on a friends boat when one of those brackets caused the deck on the skiff to fracture and twist.
It's a 30k+ skiff, and it broke rather easily with the bracket.
That tells me two things, the Wang Anchor, and bracket are extremely strong. 
And the installation could probably have been done a little better on the skiff. 
And that vacuum assisted glass isn't as impact resistant as a thicker layup. 

But anyway, what happened happened.
And I just don't want to risk that happening on mine.
Maybe I can just put a backing plate to ensure it doesn't have the same outcome.

For now, I've been using a dock line to tie off. 

I have also spoke to Bob of Strongarm Products about making me a custom bracket to come off of my poling platform.
And that's a possibility that I might look further into as well.


----------



## mark_gardner

i was going to suggest you do just that, have a bracket welded to your platform like i have on the f&f, i have had zero problems with it and its as solid as a rock  i'm not sure if your platform is powder coated or not and if so may constitute having it re coated if you weld stuff to it, you could probably sand that area and paint with little issues just like mine and depending on what kinda set back your platform has will dictate how the bracket would work but at any rate you not having much room to bolt it to the tramsom this would indeed be a option to consider


----------



## jrod0785

What about the wang system East Cape is using? That through hole fitting at the back of the boat with the bracket welded to the poling platform to keep it in place when its not in use. Pretty slick set up. Just a thought though.


----------



## paint it black

> What about the wang system East Cape is using? That through hole fitting at the back of the boat with the bracket welded to the poling platform to keep it in place when its not in use. Pretty slick set up. Just a thought though.


I'm not sure what you mean.
Is there any pictures I can look at?
Thanks.


----------



## skinnywater3

Heres a link for ya Eric

http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/showthread.php?6514-ECC-anchor-idea-is-the-Shizeeee


----------



## paint it black

> Heres a link for ya Eric
> 
> http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/showthread.php?6514-ECC-anchor-idea-is-the-Shizeeee


I forgot my username and password for the ecc forums so I cannot see the pics.


----------



## jrod0785

Sent you a PM. Let me know if it works.

Jared


----------



## skinnywater3

sorry bout that I was being lazy. didnt remember you need to login to see pics. Just got off work now I can use a computer and throw those pics up here


----------



## silverking91

The skiff is looking sweet, nice work!


----------



## Surfincb

Okay, question for you!! How does the black paint hold up in saltwater? 2-4 years from now will it hold up? The black is nice!!


----------



## Surfincb

Anyone else have any comments on a black boat? Good, bad?? I've heard mixed reports that it doesn't hold up and fades quickly? Looks sharp though!


----------



## paint it black

I can't say for how long it lasts years down the road.
But it doesn't fade.
As any Gel Coat would, it loses shine after a while.
It's just far more noticeable on black than on any other color.
But I buff boats myself, so it's no big deal to me.
I'll polish it out every few months and be good to go.
Although I haven't buffed it yet and it still looks good.
Not as good as when I first got it, but still has plenty of shine.
I'll come around to buffing it out soon. 

But I figured once it gets too bad, I'll just sand and paint it in awlgrip.
Either black, or seafoam green.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks for the feedback, that clinched my color scheme!


----------



## paint it black

Random update...
I went with the Wang anchor bow mount bracket for the back. 
I should have my fly line tamer anyway now. 
Richard brought it down with him for the boat show. 
I also told Tyler to bring down a Yeti.
Plan on having him do some seadek work too.


----------



## Surfincb

How do you like that anchor system? I plan on doing the same! Post some picts if you can! Love seeing them all


----------



## paint it black

I haven't installed it on there yet, but will get pics up when I do.
I have used the same bracket on my buddy Alonzo's (gettingitdone) Maverick HPX Micro.
It's bad ass.
It's great for the angler who doesn't want to add all the extra weight of a power pole with all the hydraulic components.
Whether it's for weight, or overall lack of space on skiff.

Also, some may like the simplicity of the system.
Rather than having something that has more mechanical moving parts.


I had Mel order me a spare tire kit for the trailer.
I got my fly line tamer from Richard today.
Tyler should be dropping off the Yeti tomorrow and figuring out what we're going to SeaDek on the skiff as well. 

Trying to get ready for Spring!


----------



## Surfincb

It didn't come with a spare tire? Hmm... i'm learning, just assumed it would!


----------



## paint it black

> It didn't come with a spare tire?  Hmm... i'm learning, just assumed it would!


No. That's an add on. I just never added it. Lol


----------



## jacksonrh64

Since your discussing adding a Wang or Power Pole.  Has anyone tried the Minn Kota "Talon" shallow water anchor system?  It seems to me too be more like a powered Wang anchor system and more compact than the Power Pole. I haven't seen one in person and I just happen to run across it on the internet.
http://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/shallow_water_anchor/talon.aspx

Jack


----------



## paint it black

Looks cool but priced at $1400. 
I'd have a hard time spending that money on something new to the market. 
Not knowing how it'll function. 
There's a lot of people skeptical about it.


----------



## jboriol

Your going to love the Yeti. I have the 45, great size for the skiff and stays cooooool. 

Boat's coming together nice. How is the copperhead holding up after a little use? Are decks peeling or seeing any signs of hull stress? I'm trying to decide on an complete overhaul of my skiff, or picking up a copperhead hull and rigging with current stuff? Copperhead hull would take some minor trailer modification and that's about it.


----------



## paint it black

I have fished it HARD for almost a year. 
The hull is still as I was when I first got it. 
I got a couple chips on the front of the center console. And one on the side of the gunwale caused by te igloo cooler sliding around. 
One of the main reasons I got the yeti. 
Seadek will cover the chips. 

Decks and everything are great.


----------



## DJ

Ready to see updated pics with it fully rigged. New wang bracket and such


----------



## paint it black

> Ready to see updated pics with it fully rigged. New wang bracket and such



Well, I've been contemplating on selling it and putting an order in on a gen 2 copperhead. 
So I put Tyler on hold for the seadek until I figure out what I want to do.
I still haven't installed the wang bracket. 
haven't mounted the Yeti yet either because I plan on keeping that if I do sell the skiff. 
I just need to get around to installing the wang bracket. 
I was waiting to get aluminum plate to make a backing plate for the mount, and Bob from Strongarm Products gave me a piece.
I just haven't gotten around to doing it.
It's a simple two bolts with some 5200 installation. lol


----------



## TidewateR

how does the 2nd generation differ?


----------



## Bissell

You will regret it! Lol trust me ik :-/


----------



## pete_paschall

> You will regret it! Lol trust me ik :-/


Just curious - what will he regret? Getting a Copperhead 2G?

Pete


----------



## Bissell

It was just a joke, being that i sold my boat and wish i didnt


----------



## johnmauser

if you decide to upgrade to copperhead version 2.0, you shouldn't have a problem selling your current one. There's enough people around here salivating over your skiff.


----------



## pete_paschall

> It was just a joke,  being that i sold my boat and wish i didnt


Gotcha! I thought that may have been the case. I regret selling my boat every day, but can't wait to see the G2 Copperhead - it may just be my next one.

Pete


----------



## Guest

I have a black skiff and while they do look sharp the only draw back is keeping it clean. Same thing goes for a black truck or car.


----------

